#ubuntu-au 2011-04-11
<locodir-user> hi
<head_victim> bradm: don't want to hassle you too much but you mentioned you were going to look at RT 16837 a while ago (the planet update) but I hadn't heard anything back yet. 
<bradm> head_victim: ah, yes, let me see..
<head_victim> And so you know, Charlie Schluting was the person who picked up the other RT about updating the drupal and he said they will look into testing it. So at least it's not a "no" :)
<bradm> head_victim: yeah, I had a quick discussion with someone about the way forward, its just a matter of resourcing now
<bradm> head_victim: fyi, Charlie's my boss, so thats why he's replied :)
<head_victim> bradm: nice work, thanks for your help. Ahh cool, I figured something like that just making sure you're not being left out :)
<head_victim> I didn't think it right to mention you by name and then not let you know how it went
<bradm> head_victim: cool, no worries.
<bradm> head_victim: getting that RT ticket sorted, will get it moving again
<bradm> head_victim: fyi, that planet RT ticket should progress soon, its assigned to the right area now
<head_victim> bradm: cheers mate
#ubuntu-au 2011-04-12
<bradm> head_victim: the planet should be updated, does it look ok?
<head_victim> bradm: Looking pretty much how I expected. I will email the list to make sure everyone checks that it is all as they wanted
<head_victim> bradm: hmm ben wright's icon is largish and Stephen Rees-Carter looks absent
<praetorian> 31
<praetorian> typo
<sagaci> head_victim: ping
<head_victim> sagaci: pong
<sagaci> head_victim: what are RT's
<head_victim> Good question, I obvously wrote that when I was wayyy too tired
<head_victim> Request Tracker
<head_victim> It's what I have to submit (basically just an email) to request any changes to Canonical hosted projects.
<sagaci> i'll change the time for NSW too on the wiki, it's still at 9pm
<head_victim> Thanks, another of the reasons I'm considering the move to loco.u.c for everything.
<head_victim> It's all in UTC so you can import it to your local
<head_victim> No room for confusion.
<sagaci> oh
<head_victim> sagaci: is that a good "oh" or a bad "oh" ?
<sagaci> doh
<hot_wheelz> can anyone here confirm the bug relating to Suspension with nvidia optimus has now been fixed in 11.04 as it was slated to be done?
<hot_wheelz> head_victim?
<head_victim> hot_wheelz: the only way I could confirm it woould be to find the bug and see what it's status is
<hot_wheelz> head_victim would u mind checking it out please? I can't seem to see it but maybe i'm missing somthing
<head_victim> Do you know what bug number it is?
<head_victim> Or a link to a forum thread?
<sagaci> head_victim: we have to guess
<hot_wheelz> head_victim hang on
<head_victim> I can find several threads on ubuntuforums.org that show how to fix that issue
<sagaci> head_victim: pick a number between 2 and 700,000
<head_victim> hot_wheelz: I'd look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1634301 first
<hot_wheelz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1691356
<head_victim> Yeah that thread points to the one I linked to
<head_victim> So who's milling around for the meeting?
<dns53> it's in 10 min?
<head_victim> Yep
<sagaci> moi
<head_victim> blahdeblah: did you ever hear back about how many computers needed Ubuntu installed?
<head_victim> Ok it's 8pm so I guess we should start
<head_victim> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 05:00. The chair is head_victim.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<head_victim> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings 
<head_victim> As usual the agenda is located at the wiki
<head_victim> And as customary we should start with a role call so feel free to write a line to indicate your attendance.
<sagaci> this is my line
<head_victim> Welcome jaddi27, we're just starting the roll call
<head_victim> sagaci: there are many like it but this one is mine
<jaddi27> hi everyone
 * dns53 waves to the room
<dns53> how is everyone today
<head_victim> Good, good. Anyone else around?
<head_victim> Ok well I guess we should just get into it
<jaddi27> Ok, sounds good
<head_victim> I might leave the first topic to see if more people show up throughout the meeting
<head_victim> So moving on to the second topic
<head_victim> [TOPIC] Update on RTs
<MootBot> New Topic:  Update on RTs 
<head_victim> Firstly  I should explain what an RT is because I apparently updated the wiki for this topic when it was really late at night.  
<jaddi27> I was just about to ask about that
<head_victim> RT is request tracker, the system Canonical uses to deal with support tickets. You can see more detail at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Request_Tracker
<jaddi27> Right. That makes a lot of sense now
<head_victim> So essentially anytime we, the loco, would like any Canonical services to be changed or updated we need to log an RT for Canonical to look into it for us.
<head_victim> My apologies for not making this more clear on the wiki.
<head_victim> So the first RT was about the planet
<head_victim> [LINK] http://planet.ubuntu.org.au/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://planet.ubuntu.org.au/ 
<head_victim> As of today it has been updated to reflect the changes that were provided to me after my call to the mailing list.
<head_victim> I have noticed a couple of minor issues with some icons but the content seems correct.
<head_victim> So if you requested a change please check to make sure it is now how you want it.
<head_victim> [ACTION] head_victim to email the list to confirm all changes made recently are now correct and no further modifications necessary.
<MootBot> ACTION received:  head_victim to email the list to confirm all changes made recently are now correct and no further modifications necessary. 
<head_victim> I wasn't sure it would be completed so I just wanted to make sure I kept everyone up to date 
<jaddi27> That sounds fine. I am not really sure what was wanted, so I am can't really answer that question unfortunately
<head_victim> jaddi27: it was more for the people requesting changes to let them know they'd been made so they could double check them
<jaddi27> yes
<dns53> head_victim so if we need something changed we request it to you or to cannonical or is it someone else?
<head_victim> It's nice to see we're starting to get a few more people on the list, and if anyone else would like theirs added please just let me know.
<head_victim> dns53: all requests for loco related changes need to go through the team contact (me), this is pretty much the one official duty of the role
<dns53> head_victim cool just making sure that was the case
<head_victim> So because of that I wanted to make sure I'm keeping everyone informed of the progress.
<head_victim> dns53: no problems, I'm always on IRC for a PM or email is just as good
<head_victim> I have a shiny new ubuntu.com email address actually, so jarednorris [at] ubuntu [dot] com will also make it to me :)
<head_victim> [LINK] www.ubuntu.com.au
<MootBot> LINK received:  www.ubuntu.com.au 
<head_victim> The second RT is to do with the discussion based around updating the drupal installation for our website.
<head_victim> I have been in some conversation with some local Canonical folk and to get this moving along I have raised an RT with Canonical to update their installation to Drupal 6.
<head_victim> As the way they have it set up affects more than just us as a loco they will need a few weeks for testing apparently.
<head_victim> [ACTION] head_victim to email the list with any further updates
<MootBot> ACTION received:  head_victim to email the list with any further updates 
<head_victim> So that basically concludes my round up of the RTs outstanding. Does anyone have any questions (am I moving too quickly?)
<jaddi27> I thought that Canonical would have updated it earlier, seeing as all of the Ubuntu Drupal modules are made for Drupal 6
<jaddi27> But it is good that they are looking into it for us
<head_victim> jaddi27: I thought that as well but Canonical weren't even really aware of the UbuntuDrupal project it seems.
<head_victim> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDrupal
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDrupal 
<jaddi27> I am quite suprised by that. All of the  modules looked fairly official
<head_victim> For those of you not sure that is the UbuntuDrupal project.
<jaddi27> I am not sure whether this is the time or not to bring it up, but I think I have found a way to fix the issue with the l.u.c calendars coming up wrong in Thunderbird
<head_victim> I have also added this information to the RT so that they can think about testing those modules as well.
<jaddi27> That would be good if they made it official - it would be a lot easier for everyone
<head_victim> jaddi27: I'm hoping they'll get together to talk.
<head_victim> Will make our job easier to admin the site
<jaddi27> Yes, it definitely would
<head_victim> And help keep it fresh and up to date
<head_victim> jaddi27: I guess your comment on loco.u.c rolls nicely into the last topic which we can do now if you like if everyone else is ok with the RT update?
<head_victim> dns53, sagaci, everyone else ok to move on?
<sagaci> yup
<dns53> sounds good
<head_victim> [TOPIC] Loco.ubuntu.com
<MootBot> New Topic:  Loco.ubuntu.com 
<blahdeblah> sorry i missed the start guys - did i miss anything important?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: just an update on the RT status really so far
<blahdeblah> Woot!  My planet feed updated!  Wow.
<blahdeblah> :-)
<head_victim> blahdeblah: if you can double check it's all how you want it that would be great :)
<blahdeblah> Already did - all good
<head_victim> And as a fellow website admin you might be interested to know Canonical are testing out Drupal 6  to install for us.
<head_victim> Will take a few weeks or so apparently but at least the process has started.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Remember my saturated 100 Mbps Internet connection?  ;-)
<head_victim> blahdeblah: indeed :)
<blahdeblah> Cool - we're long overdue for a Drupal upgrade
<head_victim> blahdeblah: yeah I needed to get the ball rolling so we can hammer out the details on the list but at least now it's started.
<head_victim> [LINK] http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-au
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-au 
<head_victim> Has anyone used this site much?
<blahdeblah> well, don't let me stop you from getting on with it
<head_victim> What do we think of it?
<blahdeblah> ugh - laggy
<head_victim> I am thinking it would be a nice place to use as basically our team calendar.
<sagaci> looks fine and integrated
<blahdeblah> I looked at it last time you posted it - does that count? :-P
<head_victim> Currently I'm having to update meeting information in 3 places and it's getting laborious.
<blahdeblah> I reckon
<jaddi27> I think it works well, especially if it can be linked into ubuntu.com.au
<jaddi27> It would be even better if it integrated with wiki.ubuntu.com
<blahdeblah> Didn't someone say on the mailing list that once we get a Drupal upgrade we can pull the calendar into Drupal as well?
<head_victim> As far as linking to ubuntu.com.au would a tab up the top that took you to it be good enough? We could get an RSS feed from it to the news section?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: not 100% sure until it happens really.
<dns53> so is http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-au the best calendar to use?
<jaddi27> I would have thought we could make a block on Drupal that lists the rss feed
<blahdeblah> jaddi27: Yeah, but that doesn't give nice formatting to the event
<head_victim> dns53: well that is where Ubuntu (the community council) would like us to use if not primarily at least just a place to mesh up with the global events
<jaddi27> blahdeblah: yes, that is true. We might be able to import it into the Calendar module if we can get that installed
<head_victim> So my logic is if we're using this to align ourselves with the rest of the locos (bearing in mind activity on loco.u.c will be visible and easy to see come reapproval time) it might be easier to use this as a primary.
<blahdeblah> sounds good to me
<jaddi27> I would be happy with that to happen
<head_victim> So can I run a test this month on loco.u.c to see how it goes. Basically instead of logging agenda items on the wiki anyone can log it to the loco.u.c site. I will make sure there are links everywhere to it.
<head_victim> I have done this for the last few meetings and just linked to the wiki page and it's just as easy, if not easier, than doing it on the wiki in my opinion
<blahdeblah> yeah
<jaddi27> yes
<jaddi27> What I was going to say before about the calendar in Thunderbird - if a 'Z' is added to the end of each of the date/times in the .ics file, it will work properly in Thunderbird/Lightning
<head_victim> [ACTION] head_victim to email the list details of loco.u.c meeting information as a test for next month
<jaddi27> This will make the events to be in UTC time, so Thunderbird will know to adjust the times to our local time as set in the program
<MootBot> ACTION received:  head_victim to email the list details of loco.u.c meeting information as a test for next month 
<head_victim> jaddi27: that's another bonus, no confusing the time. Most calendar programs are able to convert UTC pretty easily from what I understand
 * blahdeblah would definitely like to have a decent feed into Lightning
<jaddi27> Yes, they are. However Thunderbird just detects the calendar as local time, as there is no time zone definition in the ics file
<head_victim> MoLE_: good to join us, I was hoping you'd make it as you're up next, we're just discussing loco.u.c at the moment as a test for next month
<jaddi27> So if the website was changed to add a 'Z' at the end of events in UTC time, they would import properly into Thunderbird
<head_victim> jaddi27: logged a bug?
<head_victim> I know the team dev this are keen for input
<jaddi27> No, I haven't yet. I will do that very soon
<head_victim> jaddi27: sounds good if everyone can benefit :)
<head_victim> [IDEA] jaddi27 to log a bug against loco.u.c about the calendaring issue and let the mailing list know how it goes 
<MootBot> IDEA received:  jaddi27 to log a bug against loco.u.c about the calendaring issue and let the mailing list know how it goes  
<jellyware> sorry I'm so late, I'm actually at another real-life meeting
<MoLE_> Am on the mobile so can't interact much
<head_victim> Ok, so are we happy to move on from this or is there anything else people want to discuss about loco.u.c?
<head_victim> MoLE_: that's ok as soon as we're done on loco.u.c I had a couple of ideas for you for your topic 
<jaddi27> I am fine to move on now
<head_victim> Cool,
<head_victim> [TOPIC] Any suggestions for promotional materials (posters, flyers, etc) for the Natty release?
<MootBot> New Topic:  Any suggestions for promotional materials (posters, flyers, etc) for the Natty release? 
<head_victim> MoLE_: your topic :)
<head_victim> [LINK] http://spreadubuntu.org/ is always a great place to start looking for promotional material though if you didn't know it existed
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://spreadubuntu.org/ is always a great place to start looking for promotional material though if you didn't know it existed 
<blahdeblah> Sooo...  Moving right along.........
<head_victim> Does anyone else have any good places?
<head_victim> I think MoLE_ is suffering on his mobile
<jellyware> I agree about spreadubuntu.  great site
<head_victim> I was hoping to talk to elky about getting permission to upload the loco business card and poster to the site so others can use it as well but I keep forgetting
<head_victim> It would be nice to use the basics of this for more loco specific material.
<head_victim> I know ikt was working on some stuff for a while there but he's not around so maybe ask others on the list?
<dns53> There are a few pages on the ubuntu wiki with other things but i'd use spread ubuntu
<blahdeblah> I gotta say my enthusiasm for promotion is waning a little at the moment.  The last time i tried i got pretty much stonewalled, and plus i work in schools mostly, so i'm a little fed up with all the iCrap that everyone seems to want.
<head_victim> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/Artwork is where I have put up a few things in the past.
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/Artwork is where I have put up a few things in the past. 
<head_victim> But yeah, if MoLE_ is able to rejoin us I"m sure he can ask specific questions later, we've covered the basics I think
<head_victim> blahdeblah: understandable with the library thing. Did you ever get a number of how many PCs need ubuntu for the flood relief?
<blahdeblah> No, not yet
 * blahdeblah goes to ask
<blahdeblah> I've pinged him - we'll see if he comes back to me soon
<head_victim> blahdeblah: no worries
<head_victim> Ok so I guess that leaves the last topic (which is the first on the wiki)
<head_victim> [TOPIC] Natty Narwhal Release Parties
<MootBot> New Topic:  Natty Narwhal Release Parties 
<head_victim> We need to start locking in places and times so we can put them on loco.u.c and start advertising them.
<blahdeblah> did you get a date/time sorted for Brisvegas?
<head_victim> I just wanted to let people know it can be as simple as 2 people catching up for a coffee or as extravagent as 100s of people at a conference centre.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: only you and caryb said anything at all.
<jaddi27> I won't be able to go to the Brisbane release party
<jellyware> I have been off the mailing list for the last couple of weeks.  has anything been organised in melbourne yet?
<head_victim> jaddi27: would moving it a week later make it work better for you?
<head_victim> jellyware: not to my knowledge, shoot off to the list for some ideas.
<head_victim> There has been talk of Sydney, Brisbane, Perth and Adelaide, nothing concrete anywhere yet though
<jaddi27> head_victim: Not really, due to Uni commitments
<jellyware> when does 11.04 drop?
<head_victim> jaddi27: Saturday work better?
<sagaci> jellyware: 28th?
<head_victim> jellyware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<head_victim> sagaci: yep 28th
<jaddi27> head_victim: I am not really sure yet. I will have to let you know closer to the time
<head_victim> jaddi27: that's ok just seeing if it was a day of the week thing
<head_victim> (you might have had lectures on a Friday evening or something)
<jellyware> do we have a wiki page for local realease parties?
<blahdeblah> jellyware++
<jaddi27> Yes, I  understand. We have a group project to do, and not much time to get it done
<jaddi27> so a lot of time around then will be spent working on it
<head_victim> jaddi27: just making sure, I understand uni is like that
<jaddi27> Yes
<head_victim> jellyware: we did have one at one stage for the last lot of parties I'mt rying to find it
<jellyware> head_victim: I think I remember that too
<jaddi27> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/MeerkatReleaseParties
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/MeerkatReleaseParties
<head_victim> awww beat me
<head_victim> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/NattyReleaseParties I have just copied the previous one so we have a place
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/NattyReleaseParties I have just copied the previous one so we have a place 
<jellyware> can we start one for natty?  I dont have a lot of time atm
<jellyware> head_victim: you rock
<head_victim> jellyware: done :) Just need to change it from the old info
<head_victim> Wiki is my thing :)
<jellyware> I'm thinking a cafe in melbourne might be the go
<jellyware> rather than a bar
<head_victim> blahdeblah, jaddi27 and other Brisbanites - I will put a Friday and Saturday to the list and vote for a week and go based on that.
<head_victim> jellyware: we're going to the pancake manor here if no one else suggests anything better
<jaddi27> ok, that sounds like the best way
<head_victim> I would also HIGHLY recommend trying to coordinate with your local LUG, I will be asking permission to spam the HUMBUG list when we've set a date and time.
<blahdeblah> yeah - Humbug definitely seem keen to work together, which is good
<head_victim> jaddi27: if you know anywhere better than the pancake manor let us know as well
<head_victim> blahdeblah: yeah I had a good chat when I went there to drop off the CDs for the uni students
<head_victim> I don't think we have a large enough contingent here to lock in dates and places but maybe jellyware if you set up a Melbourne one, dns53 if you start reviving the Adelaide thread on the list and us Brisbane folk get organise we might have a few to choose from this release
<jaddi27> head_victim: did you give Ubuntu CDs to HUMBUG for Uni open days? If so, I got one from UQ, so it seems to have worked
<dns53> head_victim will do, anyone else in adelaide ?
<head_victim> jaddi27: they were leftovers from LCA so glad to know it went where it was useful :)
<head_victim> You'll have to let me know after the meeting how you came about getting it so I can see if they had a good presentation or not :)
<head_victim> I do still have a small number of 10.10 CDs here for anyone wanting to use them
<jaddi27> ok
<sagaci> sydney release party?
<head_victim> sagaci: there was talk, feel free to revive the thread on the mailing list
<head_victim> Or start a new one :)
<head_victim> Basically if no one appears to be showing much leadership with this stuff just get in, make a decision and advertise it. People will turn up
<head_victim> Like I said you can do as much or as little preparation for it as you like so it can be nice and casual and easy if you want
<head_victim> Please make sure someone takes pictures though 
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Clinton Roy suggested to me that we check out the Edge at the State Library as a meeting venue.  Apparently they "get" Free Software.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: yeah, I'm not sure how their flood relief is going and they also close at 6pm so would need to be a saturday afternoon
<blahdeblah> fair enough
<head_victim> Cool so we can move the release parties to the mailing list I guess, would be nice to have it finalised locations this time next week
<head_victim> Anyone have any other topics or questions to raise (we're just hitting the hour now)
<blahdeblah> Only the flood victim computers deal, but still waiting on info
<head_victim> blahdeblah: that's cool, we could call it an installfest and put it on loco.u.c as well :)
<blahdeblah> How many people would actually be ready to help out with an installfest for Qld flood victims?
<head_victim> I think the more we use that the easier reapproval will be. I think in general we do enough for reapproval but we just aren't great at documenting it
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I would definitely be up for it as long as I wasn't on shift. I'm sure caryb would be interested.
<head_victim> Others would come along for tea and coffee and snacks :)
 * head_victim has just offered tea and coffee and snacks it would seem
<jellyware> thanks head_victim
<head_victim> sagaci, jaddi27, dns53, jellyware, others, can I call it a meeting and close it?
<blahdeblah> go for it
<jaddi27> yes, that is fine
<dns53> i'm fine
<head_victim> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 06:10.
<head_victim> An hour 10, not too bad at all.
<head_victim> I will make sure that all the usual details of the meeting are available on the wiki and posted to the list in the next 24 hours.
<jellyware> nice job head_victim
<head_victim> I think if we continue to use the wiki for the logs it will provide continuity and we'll try moving to loco.u.c for the timing and agenda
<jellyware> I still have a few 10.10 cds if anyone wants one posted to them
<head_victim> jellyware: thanks make, appreciated.
<head_victim> mate*
<blahdeblah> I still have a few, too.
<head_victim> I think we did pretty well at using as many as possible before this new release
<jaddi27> head_victim: I got the Ubuntu CD from the UQ Market Day, which is the day for students to sign on to all of the clubs
<head_victim> jaddi27: ah ok, apparently Clinton was going to do a presentation to the first years as well in one of their welcome lectures
<jaddi27> The UQ Computing Society had a pile of them, and were giving them out. There were very few Ubuntu Cds left, but two large piles of Fedora
<jaddi27> so I think Ubuntu was a lot more popular
<head_victim> Hah that doesn't surprise me :)
<jaddi27> One person did come to the lecture, but I am not entirely sure of his name. There still hasn't been any meetings, so I haven't got to know any of them yet
<head_victim> Ah ok, well I'm hoping I'll be allowed to spam the HUMBUG list for the release party info
<jaddi27> Hopefully they will let you - I am sure a number would be interested
<head_victim> Yeah, they're a friendly bunch, I went to a meeting to drop off the CDs
<jaddi27> Where do they actually meet? I haven't been to a meeting, but have heard about them quite a bit
<head_victim> Like blahdeblah said, they're really keen on working together.
<blahdeblah> News about flood computers just coming to hand...
 * head_victim waits anxiously
<head_victim> Oh and blahdeblah I still have that local mirror on the USB drive if it could be useful
<blahdeblah> OK, deal is that they were able to image the machines quickly and easily. (Duh.) So no help needed there.
<blahdeblah> Looks like it's mostly just support after-the-fact that they will need
<head_victim> Ahh, so a stack of business cards and maybe some pressed CDs?
<blahdeblah> Where are we at with UbuntuForums.org?  Are there folks looking after the AU channel there?
<head_victim> It exists :) And phlosten and ikt are moderators
<head_victim> It's not hugely popular right now but it's still new
<head_victim> au.ubuntuforums.org
<head_victim> I can see I'm going to have to get more business cards made up to include this information
<head_victim> Or is the fact that it's linked on the ubuntu.com.au site enough?
<bradm> jaddi27: HUMBUG meet at UQ
<blahdeblah> I think linked on the web site should be enough
<jaddi27> yes, that should be enough
<jaddi27> bradm: I thought they might. I might try to come along some time 
<head_victim> Ok, I'm down to about 500 cards though so might think about adding it for the next run
<bradm> jaddi27: it can be a bit daunting, every meeting is like an installfest, so there's limited structure to it
<blahdeblah> I think perhaps getting the web site up to date and getting the welcome message fleshed out a bit would be the first place to start
<head_victim> bradm: yeah it didn't seem very structured to me when I was there. I was glad I was going to meet someone specific
<head_victim> blahdeblah: fair call
<head_victim> We need to write an article for the site about the new forums though
<bradm> head_victim: it's a very unique LUG
<head_victim> bradm: I don't have anything to compare it to
<blahdeblah> Those nav links need a lot of work
<bradm> head_victim: I'm not sure there is anything to compare it to :)
<blahdeblah> I'm gonna have a hack at the welcome page
<jaddi27> blahdeblah: yes, the links do need a bit of a change
<bradm> head_victim: installfest is the closest I've come up with
<head_victim> blahdeblah: cool, I have no idea what I'm doing so I can edit stuff that's there but as far as layout I"m stumped
<head_victim> bradm: yeah, I'd heard a lot of online stuff saying they were a bit hard to "get into"
<blahdeblah> jaddi27, head_victim: There are just too many links, and they aren't very newbie-friendly if you ask me
<head_victim> blahdeblah: yeah I'd be dropping google groups and the IRC and Mailing List.
<jaddi27> Maybe we could take inspiration from the header on the wiki
<bradm> head_victim: yeah, I'd probably agree with that.
<head_victim> Leave it at Home, Planet, Forum, Wiki, Order CDs and Contact perhaps?
 * blahdeblah hacks at the links
<head_victim> The wiki header has all the details, Can you put alt text on them so people know to look at the wiki for that info?
<blahdeblah> Alt text on what?
<head_victim> bradm: I can't say I'd go back unless I had someone I was meeting. I don't think I could just "rock up"
<head_victim> The buttons
<jaddi27> You could add alt-text, but I don't think it would be too useful in this case
<head_victim> Again, I have no idea what is possible within the current confines of the drupal install.
<head_victim> I"m also worried if we work on it too much when the new theme comes in we'll need to redo it all
<head_victim> But if you're in the mood I say go for it now
<blahdeblah> How's that look?
<jaddi27> I don't think we should have to change too much with the new theme
<blahdeblah> I don't think there's a way to add alt-text
<head_victim> blahdeblah: nice
<bradm> head_victim: I can understand that
<jaddi27> blahdeblah: links look good
<bradm> head_victim: its been a few years since I've been, I'm sure its changed a bit
<head_victim> I was hoping to lead a Ubuntu expedition to HUMBUG one week and maybe even present there
<head_victim> But I'm really hoping like crazy I'll be in a 9-5 monday to friday job soonish so that will make it much easier
<bradm> head_victim: going for a talk / giving a talk is a good way to get into it
<bradm> head_victim: usually there's a dinner run and lots of chatting
<head_victim> They don't seem to hold presentations much anymore according to their website
<head_victim> But yeah, they go for dinner and then come back, etc.
<head_victim> I was only there an hour
<blahdeblah> I personally think forum could be dispensed with as well and be moved to the contact page
<bradm> its scaled back a bit since I was there, some times I was there until the sun rose :)
<bradm> that was when I was at uni though
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I have a grand plan for the contact us wiki page, I want it to be the definitive list of who does what within the loco not just the team contact and website admin. I want to add IRC operators, forum moderators, chairpersons, etc
<head_victim> bradm: I wondered how long it actually went for
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Just keep the front contact page nice & simple, though
<jaddi27> head_victim: That contact page sounds good. It should be easy to implement
<bradm> head_victim: nominally 3pm till midnight, not sure how its changed since I've been
<head_victim> bradm: yeah that's what it still states
<head_victim> blahdeblah & jaddi27 team contact details on the front page and a list of links to another page to keep it short?
<blahdeblah> head_victim: The big ticket item for me is: get people in contact with someone with a clue - quickly.
<jaddi27> There are no contact details on the front page at the moment, are there?
<head_victim> jaddi27: nah it's just a contact us link at the top
<blahdeblah> http://www.ubuntu.org.au/node/11 
<blahdeblah> Feedback please
<jaddi27> So you would add a block down the side with basic contact details, or a sticky at the top of the front page?
<blahdeblah> jaddi27: Are we talking web site or wiki?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: that looks pretty goo
<blahdeblah> I think we could get rid of the list of people on the front contact page of the wiki and leave that further down in the details.
<jaddi27> blahdeblah: I just realised I had read it the wrong way. I though head_victim was referring to the website, but now realise he meant the wiki
<jaddi27> Sorry about that
<head_victim> jaddi27: we're sort of mingling them a bit
<head_victim> blahdeblah: yeah I was thinking of it differently as well but your idea seems to fit better
<blahdeblah> There's a lot of duplicated information between https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/ContactUs and http://www.ubuntu.org.au/
<jaddi27> blahdeblah: I am happy with that Welcome message
<blahdeblah> jaddi27: thx
<jaddi27> blahdeblah: The only problem is that it is cut off on the front page. Should the teaser break be moved down?
<head_victim> Yeah, I say once we fix up the linked wiki it should be good
<blahdeblah> Don't think we can move it down
<blahdeblah> we can move it up though
 * blahdeblah tries
<blahdeblah> I'm gonna get rid of the "who's new" block as well - it's just spammers
<jaddi27> Yes, that is a good idea. Can we stop the spammers joining?
<head_victim> Yeah I was wondering about that. Is it feasible to cleanse this list or is it too far gone?
<blahdeblah> jaddi27: No
<blahdeblah> head_victim: It's too far gone
<head_victim> Also that Planet block is out of date. I think it's using the aggregator but that's not what the planet uses.
<blahdeblah> I think i can sort that out.
<jaddi27> What if we started over - get everyone to rejoin, and put good Captcha or OpenId on it
<head_victim> jaddi27: if we get UbuntuDrupal we can get the openid module
<head_victim> If it's not too intrusive
<jaddi27> Yes, that is what I was thinking, as long as it works properly
<blahdeblah> LOL
<blahdeblah>  The feed from Planet Ubuntu-Au seems to be broken, because of error "-1 1".            
<jaddi27> That sounds like a great error message
<blahdeblah> Did it again and it works
<blahdeblah> bradm: Do you know if there is any automated cron process for hosted Drupal sites?
<blahdeblah> If not, i might get my server hitting it regularly
<blahdeblah> jaddi27: Looks like we can move the break down - check out home page now
<jaddi27> Yes, that is what I meant. Looks good
<jaddi27> Where is the Planet Ubuntu-Au block? I don't seem to see anything
<blahdeblah> Right hand side at the bottom
<blahdeblah> That syndicate button is useless
<jaddi27> I see the User menu, then Upcoming events, then Who's online, then Syndicate
<jaddi27> that is all
<jaddi27> The syndicate rss feed could be useful for some people
<blahdeblah> Except that it's in the URL bar of every page.
<blahdeblah> jaddi27: which page are you looking at at present?
<jaddi27> That is true.
<jaddi27> I am looking at the home page
<jaddi27> Do you mean the Feeds list on the Planet page?
<blahdeblah> exact URL, please
<head_victim> With the new idea the "upcoming events" should be a link to the loco.u.c page as well
<blahdeblah> At the moment http://ubuntu.com.au/ looks different to http://www.ubuntu.org.au/
<blahdeblah> because i'm logged in at .org.au, but not at .com.au
 * blahdeblah checks out the block permissions
<jaddi27> I was on http://ubuntu.com.au
<blahdeblah> Yeah - i get the same thing
<blahdeblah> No planet feed
<jaddi27> I now see what you mean though - I have a lot more menu items in the user menu on ubuntu.org.au than I do on ubuntu.com.au
<blahdeblah> Think i found it
<blahdeblah> Reload .com.au now
<jaddi27> Yes both are the same now
<blahdeblah> Anonymous users didn't have permissions to read news feeds
<blahdeblah> In the absence of feedback from bradm, i've added ubuntu.org.au to the list of drupal sites for which my server does a cron run.
<jaddi27> blahdeblah: Did you just change my website permissions, or did I always have the ability to add content?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: to update the news feed?
<blahdeblah> I just added it for you
<blahdeblah> head_victim: year
<jaddi27> Thanks for that
<blahdeblah> np
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I thought everyone could create content just needed to be published by an admin>?
<blahdeblah> I couldn't be bothered going through every user and adding that permission
<blahdeblah> And 99% of the users are spammers
<head_victim> Ah I thought that's how it was auto configured
<blahdeblah> So i only enable those whom i know are legit
<head_victim> Fair call. I'm still learning this drupal stuff :)
<blahdeblah> But yes, basically the idea was that everyone who was a team member could add content, and then the admins could publish
<blahdeblah> That's what we did for planigale's post on the front page recently
<jaddi27> blahdeblah: Where on the website is the Planet block that head_victim was referring to earlier?
<head_victim> Ok, I didn't see any of that happen actually.
<head_victim> I think I need to set up notifications better
<blahdeblah> jaddi27: Bottom left navigation
<blahdeblah> jaddi27: bottom right i mean
<blahdeblah> head_victim: I don't think notifications are set up at all
<head_victim> Ah ok, I just had no idea when the new post went up. Mind you I'm still yet to learn about rss as well
 * blahdeblah loves his RSS
<jaddi27> blahdeblah: What exactly should I be seeing? I am slightly confused as to if I am missing something or not
<head_victim> So did you have to adjust planigale's account for them to post?
<bradm> head_victim: I'm sure we could sort something out about it
<blahdeblah> head_victim, jaddi27: hang tight and i'll get you some screenshots
<jaddi27> blahdeblah: Thanks
<blahdeblah> jaddi27: http://gear.dyndns.org/~paulgear/images/ubuntu-blocks.png front page 
<blahdeblah> head_victim: my account details
<blahdeblah> http://gear.dyndns.org/~paulgear/images/ubuntu-user.png
<blahdeblah> Normally, we just add blogger and page creators
 * blahdeblah goes to fix up the plural mismatch
<head_victim> Ah but how did you know to add it for planigale was my obscured question :)
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Because she asked me to. ;-)
<blahdeblah> It's not rocket science, bro. ;-)
<head_victim> Ah fair enough then. I was wondering if I was missing some weird drupal foo
<blahdeblah> nah
<blahdeblah> Although i'm sure we can do better on the notification side of things
<jaddi27> blahdeblah: Based upon what I can see, you might need to adjust the permissions on the Planet block. I cannot see it at all
<head_victim> I just signed up for all notifications
<jaddi27> blahdeblah: I do see it if I am not logged in though
<blahdeblah> jaddi27: I think i know what's wrong - hang on
<blahdeblah> refresh now
<blahdeblah> I forgot to add feed access for authenticated users as well...
<jaddi27> blahdeblah: Both work now. I thought it might be something like that
<blahdeblah> cool
<head_victim> bradm: I missed that in a haze of red highlighting - what are we sorting out
<bradm> head_victim: cron process for hosted drupal sites
<blahdeblah> bradm: It's in my cron.hourly now, so no biggie if you can't
<bradm> head_victim: I'm sure there's some way, I'm just not sure of specifics right now
<head_victim> Ohh that was blahdeblah :) 
<head_victim> :D
<blahdeblah> yep
<head_victim> blahdeblah: maybe we should add a little note about creating content in the welcome note?
<blahdeblah> BTW, folks, if you notice any spam in comments on the site, please let me know.  I disabled viewing of comments by anonymous users, so most people will not see them.  But as you poke around you might find ones that i haven't cleaned up yet.
<bradm> oh, it was too :)
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Too much info for newbies, if you ask me.  Can't we find somewhere on the wiki for that?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: sounds good
<head_victim> bradm: it's ok, we're all friends here. Just remember, if someone is talking technically it's a good chance it's not me :)
<bradm> head_victim: hehe, fair enough.  I was only skimming, there was a bunch of text
<head_victim> I'm your typical "end user" :D
<bradm> blahdeblah: if its something you want done, best to submit a request to RT
<blahdeblah> OK
<blahdeblah> I would have thought it a standard part of every drupal install...
<blahdeblah> bradm: Another Q: can you recall where the option is to control whether post author information is displayed?
<bradm> I don't even know what you're talking about other than cron jobs :)
<bradm> blahdeblah: not offhand, would have to have a look
<blahdeblah> I know it's in there somewhere...
<jaddi27> Is it in the template?
<blahdeblah> what template?
<blahdeblah> you mean themes?
<blahdeblah> Might be
 * blahdeblah checks
<jaddi27> Sorry, yes, I meant themes
<head_victim> On a side note, I just added the flickr group to http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-au 
<blahdeblah> jaddi27 wins!
<blahdeblah> http://www.ubuntu.org.au/admin/build/themes/settings
<jaddi27> I can't see that page, but that is where I remember seeing it on my other websites
<blahdeblah> yep
<blahdeblah> I've just turned off the post information for "page" type, which means that the welcome page loses the notice that it was first submitted 4 years ago.
<blahdeblah> I just reckon it looks a bit daggy when the page could have been updated 100 times, but it keeps the original post info.
<jaddi27> Yes, that is a better look
<blahdeblah> And it's only really relevant with news stories and blog posts anyway
<jaddi27> You can change the date I thought
<jaddi27> You can at least in Drupal 7 - I have spent most of my time using that
<blahdeblah> You can if you bother to edit it.
<blahdeblah> But i think we're better off just leaving it out for static pages.
<jaddi27> Yes. That is the default setting in Drupal 7
<blahdeblah> I've spent most of my time on Drupal 4.7 ;-)
<head_victim> Well I have to bail. I need to be awake again at 4am for work. 
<head_victim> Thanks heaps blahdeblah jaddi27 and bradm for having a bit of a cleanup
<blahdeblah> no worries
<jaddi27> that is alright
<head_victim> I will post some emails to the list over the next couple of days as per the meeting info
<blahdeblah> head_victim: can i leave you to sort out the contact page?  I think that is the main page which needs to be newbie-friendly.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: definitely.
<blahdeblah> groovy
<head_victim> I'll ping you on here when I've had a crack. Should be in the next couple of days
<blahdeblah> I'm off to bed - night folks.
 * blahdeblah out
<jaddi27> bye
<head_victim> valorin: thanks for the tip on your planet icon
<valorin> No worries :)
<head_victim> bradm: Stephen Rees-Carter's image is broken because it's missing the .jpg off the end of the file from what we can work out. And I'm not sure if bwright's needs to be resized on his end our the planet's side.
<head_victim> valorin: glad you spotted that :)
<valorin> head_victim, I spend my days doing web development, missing image extensions is the first thing I check when an image is broken
<valorin> :)
<head_victim> valorin: ah I spend my days in a concrete box pretending to be interested in managing the people around me :) In my spare time I'm looking for a job I can actually be interested in
<valorin> head_victim, that doesn't sound like much fun at all...
<head_victim> It wasn't so bad until all the decent higher up managers left and we got shafted with the people who think a 2 hour conversation about their weekend is a productive meeting
<head_victim> On that note I have to be awake in a few hours so I might call it a night. I'll send some mail to the list tomorrow 
<valorin> heh, sounds like a good idea.. sleep I mean. I need to get there soon too
* head_victim changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chat in #ubuntu-au-chat | Next Team Meeting: Tues 10/05/2011 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/65/detail/ | Website: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/MailingLists | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.org
#ubuntu-au 2011-04-13
<bradm> head_victim: I'd suggest replying to the RT ticket with that info, makes sure it gets into the system
<dan7886> hi
<Bodman456> Hey all
<sagaci> Hi
<sagaci> not much for the sydney meet, eh?
<Bodman456> Yeah
<sagaci> people are just playing dead
<Bodman456> Went to that cafe I suggested yesterday, it looks good, and the food's pretty cheap
<Bodman456> Unfortunatly so, it seems :S
<sagaci> i mean fair enough if you can't make it but an apology note would be nice
<Bodman456> Yeah
<Bodman456> I'll put the details on the wiki, hopefully more people show up or RSVP
<sagaci> what date did you propose
<Bodman456> Probably the 23rd of April
<sagaci> Hi
<sagaci> yeah ok
<Bodman456> Since it's the last Saturday before I go back to school
<Bodman456> And I go back to school next Thursday, and weekdays aren't really working-people-friendly.
<sagaci> yeah exactly
<sagaci> it is easter that weekend tho
<Bodman456> Hmm, might change it to October, that's what everyone else seems to be putting it at
<sagaci> the release party.?
<Bodman456> Yeah
<valorin> but won't that almost be time for Oneric to be released?
<Bodman456> IDK
<Bodman456> But that's the date of the other release parties for Natty
<valorin> weird
<valorin> AU parties, or global?
<Bodman456> That's what the wiki page says anyway :S
<Bodman456> AU
<valorin> weird
<Bodman456> Wait, shit
<valorin> which wiki page?
<Bodman456> I was reading the Maverick page
<Bodman456> XD
<valorin> ah, lol, that makes more sense!
<valorin> Anyone know what BC's problem is? (in the mailing list)
<head_victim> Bodman456: I didn't blank it when I copied it sorry
<head_victim> valorin: BC seems to be getting a little oddball lately
<valorin> head_victim, I just hope he isn't going to troll everything Unity-related...
<head_victim> valorin: I've read mixed reviews but I must admit the majority of the people complaining don't appear to have actually USED it much
<valorin> I've been using it full time, and initially I was sceptical but now I find it great. It's something that needs to be given a chance to prove itself - although all the bugs (which is normal for Ubuntu pre-release) don't help it.
<valorin> Also what I've noticed is most people who complain about Unity don't know about Gnome3, which will likely replace their beloved classic gnome in most distro's anyway
<head_victim> That's what I don't get, gnome3 isn't gnome 2.x
<head_victim> But it's got to be better just because it's gnome?
<valorin> It's actually even harder to use than Unity
<valorin> with more drastic interface changes
<head_victim> I withhold my judgement until I've used it a bit
<sagaci> Sorry, who's bc
<Bodman456> I have backups of GNOME 2.x on my portable HDD, just gotta remember not to lose it
<Bodman456> I've been using unity for a good 3mo, and honestly, it shouldn't have been placed in a DESKTOP release of 'buntu
<sagaci> I don't know, i like it. All gnome distro's look the same. As least they're trying to do something different
<sagaci> kinda like the ribbon interface in ms office. Use it a bit and it's much better than before
<sagaci> but i agree that i won't be upgrading my grandparents desktop from 10.10. If i did, it would be to mint
<head_victim> Brisbane release party poll - http://www.doodle.com/mgfwuc5u5kydrgi7#table
<head_victim> Well I figure surely someone will package gnome for it anyway so if you really want it it shouldn't be too hard to make it happen
<sagaci> It's just too much of a change for my grandparents. They're up to the stage of deleting emails so it doesn't clog up the bigpond server, ie. When they have more than 10 emails
<sagaci> Ie. 15 years ago
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah, although if they hadn't tried gnome would unity be better or worse?
<valorin> There is a Gnome3 Ubuntu Remix in the works, so I'd say someone will be working on a gnome2 ubuntu version
<valorin> What I want to know, is if Ubuntu is going to upgrade to gnome3 backend to power Unity, or stick with gnome2 and maintain it? Cos the 10.10 netbook unity uses gnome3 backend, but it's a lot slower - hence why they went for gnome2
<head_victim> Bodman456: thanks for the wiki update
<head_victim> valorin: much more involved than my input would help with :)
<Bodman456> @head_victim No worries
<head_victim> Bodman456: looking like we'll have a few parties this cycle which is good
<valorin> heh, yeah, it's kinda a question for ubuntu devs
<valorin> I'm considering emailing about a Canberra one, although I can only really do lunchtime during the week...
<head_victim> bradm: thanks heaps for nursing me a bit with this RT, hopefully I'll get the hang of it :)
<head_victim> valorin: that counts! 2 people having lunch can be a release party
<bradm> head_victim: no worries
<bradm> I've started using unity a bit lately, and its grown on me
<bradm> it'll be better after release and most of the bugs are stomped too
<Bodman456> bradm: yea
<Bodman456> But unfortunately, I'm not really a fan of it, as I've.
<Bodman456> said already
<Bodman456> Damn Swype
<Bodman456> Keep hitting send instead of backspace
<Bodman456> My Desire's screen is too small :(
<Bodman456> Speaking of the HTC.De
<head_victim> I'm hoping tomorrow I get to sort out my new defy (been waiting on an SD card and other bits and pieces) but I have a day off so I can visit the post office to pick up the parcel :
<Bodman456> HTC Desire, has anyone tried Desirbian or Desirebuntu?
<Bodman456> head_victim: Ahh, cool
<head_victim> 32gb SD should do me a while. I was concerned it only had 2gb internal
<Bodman456> Only thing about the Defy is that locked and signed bootloader = NO CUSTOM ROMS 
<head_victim> I can't imagine I'd ever want to do that while it's under warranty anyway. I'm more a "might change the background and ringtone" kinda guy
<Bodman456> LOL
<head_victim> And surely when it's past warranty some smart cookie would have worked out how to get around it all anyway
<head_victim> http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/index.php?title=Motorola_Defy would suggest custom roms are plentiful?
<head_victim> sagaci: up for a translation challenge?
<sagaci> Symbian browser vs. Firefox? nty
<head_victim> sagaci: haha fair enough, I just saw the libreoffice email come though saying it needed to be done before tomorrow
<head_victim> About 1k all up
<sagaci> Tomorrow utc?
<head_victim> Not sure, you on the -translators mailing list?
<sagaci> Nope, don't really sub to many list as i find myself palming off most of the conversation
<head_victim> Fair enough
<Bodman456> Back
<head_victim> * Bodman456 has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<head_victim> <head_victim> http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/index.php?title=Motorola_Defy would suggest custom roms are plentiful?
<Bodman456> Phone ran flat
<sagaci> 1k will only take you a short while
<Bodman456> I was talking about PROPER custom ROMs, i.e, ones with custom kernels, which is what the bootloader signature blocka
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah not sure how long I"ll be around tonight though so will do what I can
<Bodman456> Blocks*
<head_victim> Bodman456: oh fair enough, this is my first android so no real idea here
<Bodman456> Ah, k
<head_victim> I'm actually still quite happy with my old symbian nokia if it had better web browsing
<Bodman456> This is my first Android device too, but I got.mine back.in October
<Bodman456> I ja
<Bodman456> God damn Swy pre e
<Bodman456> Arghhh
<Bodman456> I had an iTurd before this, couldn't wait to abandon iOS
<head_victim> My wife got an iphone4
<sagaci> so that's why you're the better half
<head_victim> Hah I wish it were only true
<Bodman456> LOL
<Bodman456> head_victim: I put the syd release party details on the new LoCo directory :)
<head_victim> Bodman456: great work, I think if we start using the loco.u.c it will really help with reapproval down the track. So much easier to show what we've done if we document it as it happens
<Bodman456> Yeah
<head_victim> Because I think we're doing enough (lately anyway) to be an approved loco we just need to sustain it a bit and make sure we keep up the documentation
<Bodman456> Yeah
<Bodman456> Also, I'm bode.i
<Bodman456> Boden-matthews on the new loco page
<Bodman456> Damn Swype got me again
<Bodman456> :S
<head_victim> BTW, you should register as attending for your own event ;)
<Bodman456> Just did :)
<head_victim> Yay :)
<sagaci> I'd turn up if there's 4 others going
<head_victim> sagaci: the problem is most people think the same way :/
<sagaci> Or more...
<Bodman456> sagaci: are you in NSW?
<sagaci> Problem is that i live 350k.s away so it's hard to commit to meeting bodman in a cafe for drinks
<head_victim> sagaci: fair call then, at least you're not sitting at home 5 mins drive away
<sagaci> if i were living in sydney, i'd be at every ubuntu thingo
<Bodman456> I'm in the inner west, so it's about 15min away via train
<Bodman456> But being 14 means having to ask my parents before I go anywhere.
<head_victim> Which is also why I wanted the Brisbane release party at an all ages venue so there was at least the possibility of all ages being able to attend.
<sagaci> i wish i knew about linux at 14
<Bodman456> Lol
<Bodman456> I found out through trying out VirtualBox
<sagaci> well i did, i just didn't know what is was or how you installed in on windows
<Bodman456> With Ubuntu 8.04
<Bodman456> Then I came back with 10.04
<Bodman456> And now here I am, with 11.04 Alpha
<head_victim> Bodman456: how did the CDs go down at school?
<Bodman456> Good, even my Chinese teacher wanted one
<Bodman456> And my mathematics teacher
<head_victim> Glad they were useful :) It's nice to see that even though we had a heap of spare CDs they all went to useful places rather than sitting around in a cupoard
<Bodman456> Yeah
<head_victim> I've only got less then a full box left
<sagaci> How do we go about getting official ubuntu posters etc. I don't mean flogging them off you but could we order a couple through can. and pay for them or are they not for sale
<Bodman456> Used one for an old laptop I have, I have used Ubuntu to repurpose it for Folding@Home
<head_victim> sagaci: Basically you just print your own
<Bodman456> sagacoli: That sounds like a good idea
<head_victim> Officeworks and any printer would be able to do them for you
<Bodman456> I think Mole was designing some a while ago
<sagaci> I mean like decent size
<head_victim> All the ones at the open day were printed at officeworks
<head_victim> And they go up to A0 there
<sagaci> i like some that doctormo did, not just ubuntu, all free software and cc posters
<head_victim> Yep, spreadubuntu.org is awesome for that
<sagaci> what's a0 like
<head_victim> Huge
<sagaci> thought so
<head_victim> A4 x2 = A3, A3 x2 = A2, etc
<sagaci> how much does it set you back
<head_victim> I can't remember, I was rushed so I didn't really shop around.
<Bodman456> Isn't A0 like the banners you see in shopping centres?
<head_victim> http://bit.ly/gT27ds
<Bodman456> O_o
<Bodman456> 1000x1414mm?
<head_victim> 1x1.5 m approx
<head_victim> Doesn't sound big
<Bodman456> That's fucking HUGE
<Bodman456> For a piece of paper, anyway
<head_victim> Fair enough, well yeah, if you want to reuse them, I suggest lamination
<head_victim> It adds about 50% to the price of getting it done
<head_victim> But if you use them twice it's already saved you money
<Bodman456> Yeah
<Bodman456> Good for stalls and stuff
<Bodman456> Like for the side.of a stall
<head_victim> Yep
<head_victim> sagaci: what was the command to add +50 to the translation?
<sagaci> &batch=50 to the url
<sagaci> 50 is the max
<head_victim> Does it save it or do I have to add it to the url every time
<sagaci> No, it saves
<sagaci> i'd only do it if i was doing a large set
<sagaci> or more than 100
<head_victim> Fair enough, makes it easier though I reckon
<sagaci> yeah, would had have been fantastic for firefox
<Bodman456> Gah, I always found Firefox to be slow and unstable
<sagaci> or the next global jam
<Bodman456> But nowhere near IE interms of being slow and unstable
<sagaci> it's a good fallback browser
<sagaci> chrome on both for me
<head_victim> sagaci: thought anymore about the AU>GB thing?
<Bodman456> I use Google Chrome, with Opera as fallback
<sagaci> Have, but have been playing around with sibelius 6 and new guitar amp and thoughts on blogging to be worried about writing a decent email
<sagaci> Cause even if we 100% everything, it's still duplicating effort for new strings that come in
<head_victim> Yep, not sure if there's a way to keep the localisation but point it to the GB or if they just ditch the AU entirely (assuming everyone agrees with the idea)
<Bodman456> Is this about the localisation of the wiki?
<head_victim> Nah Ubuntu as a whole.
<Bodman456> Oh
<sagaci> Serious Business
<Bodman456> I think we should just keep the AU translation, but just have it use the GB language pack. 
<Bodman456> Ifbit
<Bodman456> If it's possible.
<sagaci> so any translation we do now is for 11.10
<head_victim> Yep, I'd say so 
#ubuntu-au 2011-04-14
<Bodman456> Hey all
<sagaci> hi
<Bodman456> back
#ubuntu-au 2011-04-16
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> what is unity in 11.04 ? is it a desktop ?
<iflema> good question.... i think really its another move towards the future. Itll all pay off soon!! *cough* LTS *cough* kaushal there is an ubuntu channel on freenode      #ubuntu+1     its the channel for the development version of ubuntu - they may throw answers at you......
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> iflema: Thanks
<kaushal> Does this Video Card http://www.dell.com/in/business/p/vostro-3500/pd supports 3D ?
<nisshh> kaushal, that vidcard is nearly 2 years old, it can easily to 3D but it isnt very powerful, since its at the low end of the 300 series
<nisshh> kaushal, also, Unity is like GNOME shell, same concept, different implementation
<nisshh> they are both desktop shells
<nisshh> they both use GNOME underneath
<kaushal> nisshh: ok
<kaushal> desktop shell ?
<kaushal> what does that mean ?
<redvil> anybody here  knows how to fix missing plugin for chromium?
<redvil> im trying to watch movie trailers at apple.com but the player just displays 'Missing Plugin'..
<somethinginteres> G'Day all how can I replace the flash player installed through 11.04's software centre with the 10.3 beta "libflashplayer.so"? I run both Chromium and Firefox and only see the file located in the following areas, not in any browser specific location in Chromium's case: http://paste.ubuntu.com/594760/
<somethinginteres> went ahead and removed the software centre version and just did a manual "cp" to the right location :) 
#ubuntu-au 2011-04-17
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I am using gnome terminal on 10.10
<kaushal> Can someone here recommend some good terminal software ?
<kaushal> is terminator a good one ?
<nisshh> kaushal, you wont need terminator unless you use multiple terminals, which is unlikely
<kaushal> nisshh: hi
<kaushal> is there a shortcut key to focus the cursor to the first tab,I mean i do ssh IP1 term1 and then so and so forth so lets say if i need to work on term3, 
<kaushal> so how do i focus it ?
<nisshh> alt+number works i think
<nisshh> idk, i dont use tabs
<kaushal> if there are around 15 tabs ?
<kaushal> so its difficult to do it
<nisshh> alt+arrow keys maybe
<nisshh> what are you using 15 tabs for?
<nisshh> thats nuts
<kaushal> basically connect to around 15 hosts
<nisshh> remote machines?
<kaushal> yes
<nisshh> what would you need to ssh to 15 remote machines for all at once?
<kaushal> i have 15 QA hosts
<nisshh> Quality Assurance hosts?
<kaushal> yes
<nisshh> for your job?
<kaushal> yes
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> kaushal, run these: sudo apt-get install screen
<nisshh> then: man screen
<nisshh> then: firefox google.com and google screen usage :)
<nisshh> screen will be what you want
<nisshh> terminal tabs are not designed for that
<kaushal> ok
<nisshh> please dont ask me to teach you all the keyboard shortcuts though
<nisshh> there are heaps
<nisshh> and man screen and the net will tell you everything
<kaushal> nisshh: thanks and much appreciated
<nisshh> np
#ubuntu-au 2012-04-09
<wangdong> hi
#ubuntu-au 2012-04-11
* sagaci changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chat in #ubuntu-au-chat | Next Team Meeting: Sun 13/05/2012 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) - hhttp://is.gd/tJ3Q08 | Web: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing List: http://is.gd/SNIoYJ | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.org
<sagaci> whoops
* sagaci changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chat in #ubuntu-au-chat | Next Team Meeting: Sun 13/05/2012 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) - http://is.gd/tJ3Q08 | Web: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing List: http://is.gd/SNIoYJ | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.org
#ubuntu-au 2012-04-12
<jaddi27> sagaci, Thanks for your email. Don't worry about being a bit late - I am fine with waiting a bit longer
<sagaci> just totally flew over my head until it was too late :/
<jaddi27> I will wait for the next Australian one, because the american one is a bit hard for me to get to
<jaddi27> Do you know if there is a predefined time between applications, or if I should be able to apply again for the next time?
<sagaci> don't know
<sagaci> three testimonials should be enough
<jaddi27> Ok. I will wait until Jared gets back to check with him
<sagaci> jaddi27, I won't be available for the May meeting http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/389/detail/
<sagaci> since I'll be on a plane
<sagaci> -/-
<jaddi27> Ah, ok. Is that going to UDS?
<sagaci> from UDS, yes
<jaddi27> I think that definitely qualifies as a good reason not to be at the meeting
<jaddi27> I will see if there is a way to do an apology for you
<sagaci> hmm, my first meeting was sept 2010
<jaddi27> The first you attended, or first you chaired?
<sagaci> attended
<sagaci> I wasn't particularly interested in the loco until the reapproval failed
<sagaci> because I just assumed everything was fine how it was -- didn't know how to contribute
<jaddi27> I was much the same. When the reapproval did not work, and there were all those heated emails on the list, I knew I wanted to try to sort something out
<jaddi27> I think we have certainly moved on from that (hopefully, anyway)
<sagaci> surely have
<jaddi27> It is really odd not seeing head_victim in the user list - that only normally happens when the power goes out to his place, and then it will come back very quickly. 
<jaddi27> He will have to read a lot of logs when he gets home
<sagaci> irebootin
<jaddi27> See you later on. Thanks again
<paoidau> hi
<locodir-user> hiall
#ubuntu-au 2012-04-13
<elky> sagaci, the relevant bit from earlier in #ubuntu-translators: <dpm> yurchor, the Kubuntu devs pinged me yesterday about a problem with templates: they noticed they hadn't been generated during the whole cycle.[...]
<sagaci> ah right
<sagaci> just wish it wasn't so close to release
<elky> you and every other translator i think
<jaddi27> sagaci, Add to Cart. Do we keep Cart, or use Trolley like enGB suggestions?
<sagaci> I'd be inclined to use cart
<sagaci> but, trolley is probably the better pick
<sagaci> shopping trolley, online cart
<jaddi27> I am happy to use cart for now - we can always put it on the list to change/review later
<sagaci> jaddi27, what packages are you working on now?
<jaddi27> amarok and kate at the moment
<sagaci> make sure I haven't already done them
<sagaci> or proofread them
<jaddi27> Ok. I have been avoiding the ones that say you have worked on them tonight
<jaddi27> Do you have a list of ones you have done offline?
<sagaci> I haven't done much for the last few months
<sagaci> a few fixes around the jam but that's about it
<jaddi27> Ok. Just thought I would check
<jaddi27> I have mainly just been doing the new strings on launchpad
<sagaci> yep, well it's only because there's a bulk that have come in today that I've taken notice
<jaddi27> Yeah, I saw that it increased a lot today
<sagaci> I think it goes without saying but we should keep precise maintained for strings along with the current release, so when 13.04 is release, precise is still looked, along with 13.04 but 12.10 doesn't need as much "nil" attention
<sagaci> unless we get an influx of translators
<sagaci> jaddi27, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/konsole/+pots/konsole/en_AU/332/+translate
<jaddi27> That is a good one. You do come across some interesting things every so often
<jaddi27> Precise needs to be maintained until the next LTS, while the others in between only need to be maintained until the next one is open. Is that right?
<sagaci> theoretically, no. practically, yes
<sagaci> in regards to non-LTS
<jaddi27> Ok. That makes sense. It is not too much if we keep it going
<sagaci> I just know that I don't think I'll bother looking at 12.10 strings when 13.10 is in development
<jaddi27> No, I wouldn't either
<sagaci> I think all the "email" strings should be changed to e-mail
<sagaci> for consistency 
<jaddi27> So we are going back to 'E-mail' instead of 'Email'?
<sagaci> personally I don't mind but e-mail seems to be en_GB
<sagaci> and I'd rather have all of one rather than 50% each
<jaddi27> en_GB definitely goes with e-mail, but I sort of prefer email
<jaddi27> though I know what you mean
<jaddi27> 666 instances of 'e-mail' as of the translation jam
<jaddi27> 6296 instances of 'email'. I think we should change the 'e-mail' ones
<sagaci> yep, don't mind, as long as they are all the same
<jaddi27> How hard is it to do a bulk change and upload them?
<sagaci> a bit tedious
<sagaci> at worst, 666 instances in separate packages
<sagaci> and then you'd have to go to each template and upload via the web interface
<jaddi27> Ok. I will see what I can do with it
<gorilla> hi all
<sagaci> hi gorilla 
#ubuntu-au 2012-04-15
<ikt> yay free time
<ikt> anyone running the 12.04 final beta?
<sagaci> yup
<ikt> whatcha think so far?
<sagaci> it's good so far
<ikt> I'm getting over the anti-unity stuff pretty fast these days
<sagaci> 11.04 unity was pretty meh but it's certainly got a lot better
<ikt> If you hate unity so much why not use Lubuntu or Xubuntu or Kubuntu or Mint or Debian Mint or any of the thousands of other distros ?? this is linux, you're not forced to use a certain DE
<ikt> 11.04 was the worst release of ubuntu ever I think :/
<ikt> but then I read that instagram is running on ubuntu 11.04
<sagaci> yup, I'll install ubuntu and kubuntu
<benonsoftware> I'll install 12.04 when APC has it on their cover DVD
<ikt> ah
<ikt> you're taking the first month off to see if they fix major bugs?
<jaddi27> benonsoftware, You don't have unmetered access to a repo through bigpond, iinet, etc?
<benonsoftware> jaddi27: Nope :(
<ikt> http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/open-enterprise/2012/04/another-billion-dollar-open-source-company-instagram/index.htm 
<ikt> We run Ubuntu Linux 11.04 (“Natty Narwhal”) on Amazon EC2. We’ve found previous versions of Ubuntu had all sorts of unpredictable freezing episodes on EC2 under high traffic, but Natty has been solid.
<jaddi27> benonsoftware, Who are you with?
<benonsoftware> Telstra, but pre-paid
<benonsoftware> and I believe they don't have unmetered stuff
<jaddi27> ah, ok. That is quite annoying then
<benonsoftware> Yeah that is a pain
<benonsoftware> Price for it is bad but it will cost $300 to change ISPs
<jaddi27> post-paid bigpond wireless gets unmetered content from http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au
<jaddi27> i guess you could try a small file from there to see what happens
<benonsoftware> Tired it a while, counted :(
<benonsoftware> Post-paid bigpong is great if you have two or more things with them
<benonsoftware> I just have the internet and that's all
<jaddi27> ok. maybe time to write a letter to them saying it would be great if they would offer it on prepaid
<benonsoftware> I was thinking that before, might do that when I get a free weekend
<ikt> I don't think they'll offer it
<ikt> just my jaded view :P
<ikt> waiting for the nbn!
<jaddi27> probably not, but it can't hurt to try
<ikt> fairly happy with 12.04, I'm not sure where else ubuntu can go though
<ikt> maybe canonical will have more support services?
<ikt> like ubuntu one
<sagaci> ikt: what do you mean, desktop-wise?
<ikt> yeah
<ikt> I don't see where else ubuntu can go DE wise
<sagaci> there's still probably a lot of tweaks and little things to be done
<ikt> yeah true
<ikt> sagaci, do you have a link to the team meeting log?
<sagaci> ikt: there wasn't an April meeting
<ikt> oh :)
<ikt> :( *
<ikt> how come?
<sagaci> everyone way busy eating chocolate
<ikt> oh true
<jaddi27> welcome back head_victim
<head_victim> Evening jaddi27 
<head_victim> Just got home from a whirlwind tour of central qld
<jaddi27> That sounds like it should have been interesting
<head_victim> It was, I've driven about 1000kms today
<jaddi27> That is certainly a long day then
<jaddi27> On wednesday I drove most of the way back from Fraser Island - that drive was not as interesting as your drive would have been
<head_victim> I drove back from an hour west of Emerald and started around 630 in the morning
<head_victim> After the first 8 hours I got into a bit of a trance I think
<sagaci> the wheels on the car go round and round
<head_victim> And if you're on qld roads they even go up and down a bit too much
<jaddi27> head_victim, What are the general guidelines on re-applying for membership? I only got 2/4 votes at the meeting during the week, so was unsuccessful in the application
<head_victim> I actually logged in and saw that. As long as you address the feedback provided there is no set timeline.
<head_victim> From what I read they didn't see enough supporting documentation (testimonials)
<jaddi27> Ok. The only feedback I got was more testimonials
<jaddi27> yes
<head_victim> If that was the only concern raised then once you've fixed that issue I'd reapply.
<head_victim> I was going to suggest you ask around but I saw you already had a couple of volunteers to write some.
<jaddi27> Ok. What are the general number of testimonials you need?
<jaddi27> I got one from sagaci - it was just slightly too late for the meeting
<head_victim> Enough to prove to other random members that the claims you've made in your wiki application are supported.
<jaddi27> and benonsoftware said that he would try to do one during the week
<head_victim> So if you're claiming to triage 100s of bugs you'd expect to see a couple of known bug team members giving testimonials.
<jaddi27> Right. I have mainly just done translations and loco things, so the main people would be you, sagaci and benonsoftware that I know more
<head_victim> Pretty much sounds like it.
<jaddi27> Hopefully that will be enough
<head_victim> I must admit if I only saw one testimonial on an applicants page I'd be a bit unsure myself.
<jaddi27> Yes, I was about to take my name off the list for the last meeting
<jaddi27> I can completely understand why they thought that
<sagaci> the next A/O meeting is during UDS
<sagaci> around 4am Oakland time
<jaddi27> So I am guessing you won't be there sagaci?
<jaddi27> Should I wait for another month after that?
<sagaci> nah
<head_victim> As long as it's written on the wiki page and "signed" (using the @SIG@ wiki command) it should be just as good as being there
<sagaci> actually 3am
<jaddi27> Well that's a bit better then :P
<sagaci> sydney event in 6 days
<jaddi27> The facebook event has been created, but it did not automatically invite all the group members,which is annoying
<head_victim> I can tweet/dent it if no one else gets a cahnce. If anyone else has time and wants to do it go ahead. Just make sure you link to the loco.u.c event page with the details
<head_victim> jaddi27: nice work with the lp as well
<jaddi27> head_victim, I can tweet it if you want
<head_victim> jaddi27: go for it, as long as it's team related and we're not sending 10 a day feel free
<jaddi27> Ok
<jaddi27> I will just set something up, and then tweet it
<jaddi27> dent it, actually
<head_victim> Yeah it's set up if you send it to the identica account it will autopopulate to the twitter one
<head_victim> The only gotcha is identica will allow a couple extra characters in it's limit I think so don't cut it too close or it doesn't go across to twitter.
<sagaci> chrom{e,ium} has a shocking en_AU dictionary
<jaddi27> sagaci, time to change to firefox :)
<sagaci> but chrome is much better is other ways
<sagaci> and up until two days ago, I was a retired translator
<jaddi27> i can do more tomorrow - i have an exam tomorrow, so am doing study for that instead of translations at the moment
<jaddi27> sorry about that
<sagaci> I'm doing them in order of priority
<sagaci> I doubt we'll get 17,000 done in 10 days
#ubuntu-au 2013-04-08
<hot_wheelz> hi gys
<hot_wheelz> anyone else lost sound on utube running 3.5.0-26-generic 
<hot_wheelz> thed volume icon has an x next to it all other videos seem fine
<hot_wheelz> i can confirm that to be the case
<hot_wheelz> playing music as we speak 
<hot_wheelz> i have tried a few different videos as well and they all appear to be the same
#ubuntu-au 2013-04-11
<metzy> hi guys, new to ubuntu would just like know what client everyone is using for IRC and email?
<Noskcaj> metzy, what OS are you running (hopefully ubuntu)?
<Noskcaj> if so, you want Xchat for IRC
<Noskcaj> i just use gmail for my emails
<metzy> yes I am running ubuntu
<metzy> created a vm using virtualbox and running ubuntu
#ubuntu-au 2013-04-14
<benkaiser> Hey was there an Ubuntu Australia meeting going on tonight or am I in the wrong place?
<jared> benkaiser: you're right and in the right place, just appears not many others remembered
<jared> I forgot myself but I'm at the computer studying so saw your comments. I wonder if anyone else is lurking
<benkaiser> okay, I set a reminder for it last night, thought it might have been fun to join in... not going to be too much fun if no one shows aha
<jared> benkaiser: anything in particular you wanted to know about. talk about or otherwise?
<jared> No point wasting a good catch up :)
<jared> Who knows, you might pick something interesting someone else was wanting to ask 
<benkaiser> jared, uhmmm, not really I guess. Do you know if there is a Melbourne 13.04 launch party planned yet? I live in Geelong
<jared> benkaiser: I only know of a Sydney one confirmed, a Brisbane one possible.
<jared> No reason you can't pick a time and place and make one though
<jared> A lot of the time people are too reluctant because they feel there is some sort of "officialness" required, but really it's as simple as that.
<benkaiser> Yeh true. Guess I just don't know anyone else that uses Ubuntu, or Linux for that matter, I don't go to any user groups or anything :\
<jared> benkaiser: I believe the Melbourne LUG is pretty active from what I hear
<benkaiser> Yeh I think it is too, saw the venue they were booking out for the last meeting  and it was a decent size. My main problem is transport at that time of night (think they caught up from 7pm or something)... 
<benkaiser> jared, do you guys ever do G+ hangouts? 
<jared> benkaiser: people have suggested it in the past, I personally just don't know how it all works. If you're keen I'd suggest shooting an email to the list and setting one up.
<benkaiser> I think someone just makes the chat and invites the other people, problem is there is a limit of 10 people. This could be solved by including the chat on IRC for people who don't want to be heavily involved / go on cam.
<jared> I know there is already a Ubuntu-AU group on there as well
<benkaiser> Oh yeh I just remembered... It has 4 members and I am one of them ahaha
<jared> Really? Thats a bit sad, perhaps people don't know it's there?
<benkaiser> yehh probably, the Ubuntu community has 69,004 members, so 69,000 more... aha
<jared> Well if you're active in social media circles I'm more than happy to help give you access to try to revive things if you're interested.
<benkaiser> thanks, but I am not very active, like I use social media a lot, but I am not pro-active? I guess thats the word.
<jared> Fair call, my idea of social media is linkedin and even then, it's really only passive.
<benkaiser> I just put a post on the Ubuntu Australia G+ community and will wait and see if anyone checks it over the next few days
<benkaiser> Hey jared can I pm you?
<jared> Sure
<jea> benkaiser: We were thinking of doing G+ hangouts
<jea> I just haven't had the time to do one yet
<jea> jared: sorry about the meeting tonight
<benkaiser> jea, I would be keen to join in if we did get around to doing them
<jea_> benkaiser: You are approved for facebook group now
<jea_> also, not sure if you got my earlier message about G+ - We are looking at using hangouts, but I haven't had time yet to hold one
<benkaiser> thanks for that jea, is your Internet cutting in and out atm or something?
<jea_> my VPS is not going so well tonight
<jea_> that is what you get for cheap hosting
<jea_> luckily I have a stable uni server to use instead
<benkaiser> fair enough :)
<benkaiser> hey jea , not sure if you saw, but the G+ community for ubuntu AU is not listed in the wiki for ubuntu-au. Are you the person to talk to about adding that?
<jea_> Yep, I can do that
<benkaiser> sweet :) I only noticed it browsing the wiki before, and noting that the FB group has 300 members and the G+ community has 4 members
<jared> Pfft who uses social media :)
<jea_> haha
<jea_> I guess I could try promoting the community within the main Ubuntu community
<benkaiser> jea_, yeh :)
<jea_> does this link work to the community?
<jea_> https://plus.google.com/u/1/b/114264208670057246365/communities/107973538671652290332
<benkaiser> jea_, worked for me
<jea_> great. I will use it then
<jea_> benkaiser: page should be updated now
<benkaiser> jea_, we looking at different pages or? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam#Various_Web_Groups
<jea_> ah, different page then
<jea_> I will update that one too
<jea_> in the meantime, check out this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/ContactUs
<benkaiser> sweet :) thanks for this jea_
<jea_> no problem
<jea_> benkaiser: front page is now update
<jea_> s/update/updated
<jea_> currently looking at the headers to get them rounded again
<benkaiser> Love the s/update/updates ... is that a sed expression?
<jea_> um, vim find replace
<jea_> could be used elsewhere too, not sure
<benkaiser> yeh, are you a coder jea_ ? I only use vim every now and again to edit odd files in the terminal, only started getting into the past few weeks (very amateur at this stage)
<jea_> I am a coder (doing Software Systems and Aerospace Engineering). Can't say I am that great at vim, but I find it pretty good
<jea_> still use Sublime for all of my main text editing/coding though
<benkaiser> jea_, yeh sublime it is for me too. I am just finishing a double degree myself (Ba. Tech and Ba. Business).
<benkaiser> jea_, do you use unity or another DE / WM?
<jea_> I use unity when I use ubuntu
<jea_> but currently have OSX
<jea_> I used unity before I got a mac though
<jea_> so the mac look wasn't an influence on me liking it
<benkaiser> jea_, fair enough, I have Macs but still run Ubuntu (still dual boot into Mac for iOS stuff), but yeh I don't use unity, not out of hate for it, just because I can navigate easier in WMII (a tiling window manager where you can do almost all window operations from the keyboard)
<jea_> I have seen tiling WMs, but they have never interested me all that much.
<jea_> They just don't suit my use quite as much
<benkaiser> tbh they fit your use if you want to be able to manager your windows fast and easy. Key problems though are lack of GUI statusbars and application launchers, it has a built in statusbar but I use xfce4-panel for my panel applets)
<jea_> I might try one out eventually
<benkaiser> yeh :) I held off for a while, but seeing all these old LAS episodes where Brian Lunduke kept raving about xmonad I had to try one out :)
<jea_> haha
<benkaiser> jea_, so do you just stick in Mac nowadays? no Ubuntu or other Linux distros?
<benkaiser> Mac OSX*
<jea_> I have recently. I don't feel like dual booting my Air, so stick to OSX. Still have many VMs with Ubuntu 12.04, 12.10, 13.04, Win XP, Vista, 7, 8
<jea_> If I had a standard laptop, Ubuntu would be on straight away
<jea_> jared: there is a new look for l.u.c
<jea_> quite different
<jea_> welcome back
<jea_> corners are rounded again too
<benkaiser> jea_, sweet, yeh didn't even notice the disconnection -_- mobile Internet...
<jea_> ah, true
<jea_> i am off to bed. might see you on here again soon (I am always here, as long as my server doesn't crash)
<jea_> goodnight
<benkaiser> okays catch jea_
#ubuntu-au 2014-04-08
<tttttttttt>  Hi.. anyone here able to help with getting flash to run in 13.10 firefox 
#ubuntu-au 2014-04-09
<jea> I think that won't work properly, due to flash not being supported on Linux except in Chrome
<tttttttttt> it works ok if i dont install the plugin 
<tttttttttt> if i install the plugin the video is distorted
<jea> maybe without the plugin the sites are serving video using HTML5 objects
<tttttttttt> @ youtube 
<meetingology> tttttttttt: Error: "youtube" is not a valid command.
<jea> which is the preferred way now, and should be smoother
<jea> yes, youtube definitely can do HTML5 video
<tttttttttt> ok so maybe its not flash that i am viewing
<jea> try right clicking on a video without flash install
<jea> *installed
<jea> if it says flash, then it is using it. if not, then HTML5 video
<tttttttttt> youre right its html5
<jea> good
<jea> i would keep flash removed
<jea> and only use it in chrome
<tttttttttt> but i need flash for another site i use 
<jea> chrome flash uses the Pepper API
<jea> and is kept up to date, meaning you get latest features and security patches
<jea> I realise that Chrome is not as open as Firefox, but I prefer the security of flash being updated over a old version of flash
<tttttttttt> so there is no way to get flash to run in firefox?
<jea> only the old version, something like 11.2
<jea> (i haven't looked at the version number for a while)
<tttttttttt> i will give chrome a try but i see google as spy net and try to avoid 
<jea> yes, i can understand
<tttttttttt> ok i will look into getting older plugin thanks
<tttttttttt> jea  are u still here  ...just installed chrome ..same thing happening.. flash is distorted same as firefox.. must be something to do with codecs
<jea> you are using the latest version of chrome, not chromium?
<tttttttttt> chromium from synaptic
<jea> right
<jea> chromium does not include the latest flash
<tttttttttt> maybe i need to reboot ?
<jea> only chrome straight from google includes the flash plugin
<jea> nope, i don't think rebooting will change anything
<tttttttttt> so i uninstall chromium and get chrome from google ?
<jea> yes
<tttttttttt>  ok will try  ..be interesting to see what happens.. i just tried chromium codecs extra package made no difference . 
<jea> yeah, i doubt that would change anything unfortunately
<tttttttttt> thanks jea...chrome flash works.. will also look into getting older plugin for firefox.  in the meantime will use chrome for flash sites 
<jea> i suspect you had the older plugin for firefox, which didn't work
<jea> i personally would just leave flash out of firefox, due to the security issues
<tttttttttt> no i have  the latest
<jea> chrome will keep its own flash updated all the time, so it will be more secure
<jea> http://www.adobe.com/support/flashplayer/downloads.html
<jea> As that says, Linux (firefox and chromium) only support up to 11.2
<jea> Chrome will use the latest, currently 13
<tttttttttt> youre right i'll stay with chrome thanks again
<jea> no worries. glad it got sorted out
<tttttttttt> cya
<jea> bye
#ubuntu-au 2014-04-12
<jared> Well that was uneventful. 14.04 is done
#ubuntu-au 2015-04-06
<mohamed> Hi
<mohamed> I want to know what kernel version should I be using?
<mohamed> with my ubuntu installation
<mohamed> I having trouble with virtualbox 
<mohamed> kernel module not installed
#ubuntu-au 2017-04-11
<bx9ner> Anyone getting slow download speeds to repositories  ?
<blahdeblah> bx9ner: Can you be any more specific?
<bx9ner> get like 40 kB/s downloading linux-generic-hwe-16.04
<blahdeblah> bx9ner: I mean which repository
<bx9ner> ahh
<bx9ner> let me check again
#ubuntu-au 2017-04-12
<bx9ner> 2~http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/universe Translation-en 
<bx9ner> apt-get update at 50kB/s
<bx9ner> http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/universe amd64 DEP-11 Metadata at 20 kB/s
<blahdeblah> bx9ner: worth asking classicnail in #ubuntu-mirrors about that
<bx9ner> ok, thanks mate
<bx9ner> took 4 mins for sudo apt-get update
<bx9ner> might be my work connection
<bx9ner> will try at home before annoying other people
#ubuntu-au 2018-04-11
<Gnomethrower> Hi guys
#ubuntu-au 2018-04-15
<laptop> hi
#ubuntu-au 2020-04-07
<Major_Wedgie> Hello Australian Ubuntu users. Are you looking forward to this months LTS release?
<Major_Wedgie> Hello?
<Major_Wedgie> Hello?
<Major_Wedgie> It's like you've all got better things to do.
